# Modifier AS



## asehr (May 22, 2018)

Can someone explain Modifier AS to me? I know it's to be used when a mid-level is the assist at surgery, but does it get attached to the performing physician's claim or does the mid-level send their own claim and use the AS modifier? If it's attached to the performing physician's claim, do I increase the amount we charge for the surgery,  or charge our regular fee and  let the insurance company decide how much to pay? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hblakeman (May 22, 2018)

*Own claim with modifier AS*

Medicare reimburses about 13%.  https://www.aapc.com/blog/23393-assistant-at-surgery/


----------



## golymom (May 22, 2018)

asehr said:


> Can someone explain Modifier AS to me? I know it's to be used when a mid-level is the assist at surgery, but does it get attached to the performing physician's claim or does the mid-level send their own claim and use the AS modifier? If it's attached to the performing physician's claim, do I increase the amount we charge for the surgery,  or charge our regular fee and  let the insurance company decide how much to pay? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!



You would append it to the NP/PA service and on a different claim.  There are some MACS that want both the 80 and AS and there are some insurances that want the AS but billed under the primary surgeon's number. 

The amount reimbursed is based upon the insurance fee schedule and contract and their reimbursement policies for the AS modifier.  Because of this submit it with the full charge and have the insurance take the reduction understanding that that will affect the AR and write-offs.


----------

